# Rx4 storm



## cdnarmoured (Feb 14, 2007)

anyone have any experience with this rifle? how is it?


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I don't know that one. Do you mean the Beretta Cx4 Storm?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, he means the 5.56 RX4 Beretta rifle that Beretta is releasing later this year.

There are none out yet, so no one really knows much about it other than the comments from Shotshow and the few pics that are floating around the net...


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

I believe he means this: Beretta RX4 Storm


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Ah. Hadn't seen that yet. I give it a week before every other customer asks me about it. :smt083


----------



## cdnarmoured (Feb 14, 2007)

yes, i was talking about that rifle, looks nice. i own a Cx4 storm and it is amazing. i love it. any idea on how much it will cost approx?


----------

